# Looking for a case



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so my kindle should be arriving tomorrow, so I think it's time to start looking for a case. I was wondering if anyone had any input on what the best route is for me. I'm looking for something relatively cost effective, simple, and that does not require me to wait months for delivery. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Brandon you may want to check out the M-edge cover. I have it in red and love it. The Oberon covers are beautiful works of art but cost around $75, I know you are a student. There are some threads here in *The Book Corner * on covers. Feel free to ask questions.

Linda


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got a blue MEdge for Christmas and I really love it.  I would recommend them.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got my M-edge cover in red as well.  Can't tell you what I enjoy more now.  Reading my Kindle or smelling that luscious leather


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm happy with my M-Edge leather cover. It's more durable than the original Kindle case, and the Kindle doesn't fall out  It also has pockets in which to keep SD cards, business cards and a paperclip for resets. There's a pen holder in it, too, if you need one.

I got the saddle (light brown) one.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The original cover can be useful if you can keep the Kindle in it. A bit of Velcro on the back helps immensely. I always read with the Kindle in a cover, I find I can hold it better that way.

Some current favorites from posts around a couple of discussion boards are:

M-edge (leather or non-leather), Noreve (leather, perhaps what the original cover should have been). For more colorful (and fantastically well made) covers, have a look at StrangeDog (fabric, fabric and leather, leather). Also Stylz has a couple of covers people have reported favorably about.

Oberon Design is out on vacation right now, so you would have to wait if you ordered one from them.


----------



## brandon12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok thanks very much guys. Looks like the m-edge is the way to go


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

brandon12 said:


> Ok thanks very much guys. Looks like the m-edge is the way to go


I don't think you will be disappointed Brandon.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With your criteria, it does sound like the M-edge is the way to go!  For a more complete picture of what people think of the various covers, take a look at the several M-edge and Oberon cover threads we have!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Take a look at the Noreve, I have the old M-Edge and ordered the new one and returned it.  The Noreve's are very nice and have 2 sd pockets 3 business card/credit card pockets and a slip pocket on the back.  It is flexible and comes in a lot of colors and customer service is awesome.


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Just before Christmas I ordered the MiniSuit deal with the booklight included and am very happy with it. I really wanted it for 2 features: the cut out on the back for power and wireless button easy access and the stand. It's perfect for my needs. Unfortunately the price has gone back up.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Red Medge. It was nice.  I liked how it looked and worked. I recently got an Oberon which I love. It looks like I am carrying around a well bound book with me. It is about $30 more then the Medge I bought but it was well worth the extra money.

If you find one that you really like and don't think that you can afford it maybe you could ask for it for a birthday gift.


----------

